# HTML5 Web App



## parafi (29. November 2011)

Hi

Ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken rum, eine Web App basierend auf HTML5 zu schreiben.
Nun habe ich meine Seite hier. 
Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass ich auf der linken Seite einen Button habe, bei dem ich meine Navigation ein- und ausfahren kann. Den Code dafür habe ich schon mal geschrieben.


```
$(document).ready(function() {
	var button_show = 0;
	$("button.show").click(function () {
		if(button_show == 0){
			$("#header").animate({
    			"width": "+=280px",
  			}, 1500 );
			$("#body").animate({
    			"width": "-=280px",
  			}, 1500 );
			$("#navi").show("fast");
			button_show++;
		}
		else {
			$("#header").animate({
    			"width": "-=280px",
  			}, 1500 );
			$("#body").animate({
    			"width": "+=280px",
  			}, 1500 );
			$("#navi").hide("fast");
			button_show--;
		}
	});
})
```

Wenn ich nun auf meinen Button klicke, vergrössert sich mein header um diese 280px. Dannach sehe ich meine 3 Buttons die darunter enthalten sind.

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Auf meiner Seite werden die verschiedenen Berichte in verschiedene Kategorien abgelegt.
Wie kann ich nun z.B. die Kategorie allgemein mit einem meiner Button's verlinken, sodass z.B. immer die neusten angezeigt werden? Ich möchte ja nicht direkt auf die Seite zugreifen, denn dann wäre ja mein Navigationsleiste nicht mehr da.

Hoffe ihr kommt draus. Habe von diesem Thema gerade einige Knoten in meinem Hirn. 

Beste Grüsse

Parafi


----------

